# Anyone recognize this engine



## royal-corsair (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone recognize this engine


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeah! I saw you walking around with it at the swap and asked you about it. :thumbup: Would be cool to find some history.


----------

